#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Spezielles Kissen für Bauchschläfer sinnvoll? >

## verena

Liebe Gesundheitsexperten,
ich leide immer wieder unter sehr unangenehmen, abstrahlenden Beschwerden im Hals- und Schulterbereich. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass meine Vorliebe, auf dem Bauch zu schlafen, für meine Beschwerden verantwortlich sein könnte. Bei meiner Recherche im Internet habe ich ein spezielles Bauchschläfer Kissen von Tempur gefunden. Da das Kissen ziemlich teuer ist, frage ich mich, was die Experten davon halten.  
Welche Maßnahmen können Bauschläfern außerdem empfohlen werden? Sind Massagen sinnvoll und werden diese von der Krankenkasse übernommen? Ich freue mich über alle Anregungen und Tipps!
LG Verena

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Verena 
Also grundsätzlich habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Tempur gemacht. Auf solchen Matratzen  liege ich ich besser als auf anderem Material. Tempur passt sich einfach toll an den Körper an und unterstützt perfekt die optimale Körperlage.
Nun habe ich deinen Link aufgerufen. Der Kopf der Dame ist trotz dem Kissen nach oben abgewinkelt und verdreht. Also so wirklich ideal wirkt das auf dem Bild nicht. Entweder gibt es die Kissen in verschiedenen Stärken und man testet das passende für sich aus. Oder man legt sich noch zusätzlich etwas unter den Bauch.
Kannst du dir vorstellen, dich zum Seitenschläfer umzugewöhnen und dir ein Seitenschläferkissen in den Rücken zu legen?  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## verena

> Kannst du dir vorstellen, dich zum Seitenschläfer umzugewöhnen und dir ein Seitenschläferkissen in den Rücken zu legen?

 Hallo Christiane,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Kann ich mir das so vorstellen, dass mich das Seitenschläferkissen  davon abhält, auf den Rücken zu rollen? Manchmal schlafe ich ja auf der Seite. Das wäre bestimmt eine Option. Aber irgendwie drehe ich mich oft ganz automatisch auf den Bauch. Da ist so ein innerer Drang, der gar nicht so einfach zu kontrollieren ist. 
Vielleicht ist die Abbildung ja eher symbolisch zu verstehen. Ich werde das Bauchschläferkissen mal testen und mich entsprechend beraten lassen. Ich verstehe Deine Antwort so, dass es zumindest eine Möglichkeit ist. 
LG
Verena

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandra, 
ich bin ein ehemaliger, umgewöhnter Bauchschläfer. Da ich im Schlaf auch gern in die Bauchlage zurückfallen bin, lege ich mir das Seitenschläferkissen vor den Bauch und lege auch das oben gelegene Knie mit drauf. Das ist dann so ein Zwischending zwischen Bauch- und Seitenlage und klappt ganz gut. 
Achte beim Kauf dieses Kissens darauf, dass du es innerhalb einer gesetzten Frist tauschen kannst, bis du das richtige  gefunden hast. Man liegt ja im Geschäft maximal ein paar Minuten drauf. 8 Stunden lang darauf zu schlafen ist eine andere Sache. Erst dann merkt man, ob das Kissen wirklich angenehm ist. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Jörg

Hallo ihr lieben Bauchschläfer, Seitenschläfer und Rückenschläfer  :Grin: ich gehöre zu der Gruppe der Seitenschläfer und würde mir gerne  so ein Seitenschläferkissen zulegen, mir gefällt diese Variante besonders gut. Was mich aber interessieren würde, wie sieht es mit euren Kissen aus? Haben sie euch bei Schlaf-, Rücken- oder andere Problemen geholfen??Ich habe eigentlich keine gesundheitlichen Probleme, nur finde ich sehr schwer eine gute Schlafposition, da ich mir immer ein zweites Kissen oder so zwischen die Beine klemmen muss.Schöne Grüße an alle.

----------


## Miba

Meine Rückenschmerzen sind auch besser geworden, seit ich ein spezielles Kissen für Seitenschläfer habe. Ich denke, das wird nicht anders sein bei Bauchschläfern.

----------


## LisaM

Ich habe früher gerne auf dem Bauch geschlafen, aber ich hatte weniger Probleme mit dem Kissen als mit der Lendenwirbelsäule. Deshalb hatte ich mir ein kleines Kissen unter den Bauch gelegt, damit ging es besser - so lange es nicht verrutscht ist. Beim eigentlichen Kopfkissen hat ein altes Kopfkissen gut getan, das einfach nicht mehr so dick war. 
Hier gibt es einen Test unterschiedlicher Bauchschläferkissen: https://www.vergleich.org/bauchschlaeferkissen/ Sind allerdings alle nicht ganz billig.

----------


## heike78

Ich bin auch überzeugte Bauchschläferin, hatte dadurch früher aber oftmals Probleme mit dem Rücken/Nacken. Ich habe viel rumprobiert und meine Patentlösung heißt: Tellerrahmen plus ganz flaches Kopfkissen. Mit dem Tellerrahmen (das sind diese Dinger hier, kannte ich vorher auch nicht: https://www.moebelhaus-remer.de/Schl...1060_1061.html ) hat man den Vorteil , dass sie viel individueller eingestellt werden können und sich den einzelnen Liegezonen besser anpassen. Wenn man auf den Bauch liegt, merkt man den Unterschied doch enorm im Vergleich zu den normalen Lattenrosten. 
Ich habe immer wieder versucht, mir das Bauchschlafen abzugewöhnen, aber es klappt nicht, sogar nach der Schwangerschaft habe ich wieder damit angefangen.

----------


## Läuft

Krass dass es sowas gibt

----------


## Selina

Ich habe auch ein Kuschelkissen mit dem ich am besten schlafen kann:=)

----------


## Tamarrah

Hallo, ich bin und war schon immer ein leidenschaftlicher Bauchschläfer, habe aber nie irgendwelche Probleme mit meinem Kopfkissen gehabt, so dass ich eine spezielles Kopfkissen für Bauchschläfer für unnötig halte. Ich habe eine einfaches Kopfkissen mit Daunenfüllung, mir ist nur wichtig, dass mein Kissen schön weich und angenehm ist. Und ich schlafe wirklich sehr bequem auf meinem Kopfkissen.

----------


## MartinHofm

Ich kann hier ein Tempur Kissen empfehlen. Es hat mir bei meinen Beschwerden definitiv geholfen. Vielleicht hilft es dir auch. Einfach mal ausprobieren, ich weiß wie unangenehm es ist wenn man immer wieder mit Schulter- und Nackenschmerzen beim Schlafen zutun hat...

----------


## Klara89

Hi,mir hat bei meinen Nackenschmerzen ein Kräuterkissen super geholfen. Ich schlafe nun seit knapp einem Jahr auf dem Kräuterkissen und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Kissen hat einen ganz besonderen Kisseninhalt, der massiert die Hals Nackenmuskulatur bei jeder Bewegung, was Spannungskopfschmerzen löst. Außerdem duften diese Kopfkissen wohltuend nach Kräutern.Hier https://himmelgruen.at/de bekommt man mehr Informationen über das Kräuterkissen, wen es interessiert.Gruß

----------


## anetti

Mein Freund ist ein Bauchschläfer und der hatte auch Probleme und Nackenschmerzen, wenn er immer bei mir übernachtet hatte. Der Grund. Meinen Kissen waren einfach zu hoch. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein zu hohes Kissen, den Kopf nach hinten überstreckt, sind Nackenschmerzen vorprogrammiert.
Allgemein sind Bauchschläferkissen deshalb ziemlich flach und können eine Art Sternenform haben um die Atmung zu erleichtern. Hier ist eine gute Zusammenfassung dazu, worauf es bei Bauchschläferkissen ankommt: https://schlafkissen-ratgeber.de/sch...hlaeferkissen/
Letztendlich hat er sich für ein viskoelastisches Kissen entschieden. Vorteil ist, dass diese die Vermehrung von Hausstaubmilben vermeiden, da durch die Atmung schon ganz schön viel Feuchtigkeit und Wärme in das Kissen "gepustet" wird. Daunenkissen wären da wohl eine Milbenbrutstätte.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: So ein spezielles Kissen hat bei Ihm auf jedenfall geholfen. Für mich der gerne auf der Seite schläft ist das jedoch nix =)

----------

